# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  .:[ ميلاد الصديقـة الكبـرى ،، تصميمانـ ]:.

## عبير الجنان

~ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ~
هي تفاحة حباها لطــه   من جنان الخلود رب السماء
حولت نطفة بأطهر صلب   هو أصل للصفوة الأمنـــاء
’. نرفع أسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات إلى مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ( عجل الله فرجه ) وإلى مراجعنا العظام وإلى جميع الموالين في جميع بقاع العالم وإلى الأمة الإسلامية .،
.. بمناسبة ذكرى مولد ..
εïз فاطمة الزهراء εïз
.. عليها أفضل الصلاة والسلامـ ..
بمناسبة مولد الزهراء عليها السلامـ نقدمـ لكم تصاميمنـا المتواضعه ,,
[ Aya Chan ]
http://ayacha.deviantart.com/art/Lady-Fatima-89689544
[ ندى الأزهار ]
http://nalazhar.deviantart.com/art/b...atima-89466411
متمنين أن تنـال على إعجابكمـ ,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مررررررررررررررره حلوين*
*يعطيك العافية غاليتي على هذه التصاميم...*
*ومتباركة بالمولد...*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تصاميم جنان 

يسلمو خيتو عبير الجنان 

ودمتي بود

----------


## Hussain.T

تصاميم حلوة

متباركين

----------


## شوق المحبة

يــ س ــلمو خ ــيتوو ..


بـ ص ـراحة التـ ص ـميم الأول عـ ج ـبني كتيررر ..


ع ــطاك ربي الف ع ــافية ..


دمتي برع ـايته ..

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

متباركه ولو اني متأخره
تصميمين ذوق وحلوين
الثاني اعجبني اكثر
عتبي على الحبل والكرت الملتف على اسم الصديقة الطاهره
والا الوانه وطريقته بالمره ابداع
تسلمي من كل مكروه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

